# Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen



## gummiente (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein absoluter Schwimmteichneuling und habe jede Menge Fragen

Derzeit haben wir einen etwa 30 m2 großen Pool,drei Seiten sind mit einer Betonterrasse umgeben,eine Längseite ist Wiese.
Grundsätzlich ist die Erweiterung kein Problem,da genügend Platz vorhanden ist,jedoch besteht das Problem,dass die Betonfreieseite des Schwimmbades leicht abschüssig ist.

Nun stellen sich bei mir folgende Fragen:

Muß die Regenerationszone undbedingt höher als der Teich liegen oder kann dieser tiefer liegen und irgendwie durch Rohre..mit dem "Schwimmbereich" verbunden sein? 

Oder kann man soviel Erde  für den Regeneratiosbereich aufschütten lassen,der dann durch eine Steinmauer ö.ä gestützt wird?

Gibt es empfehlenswerte Literatur speziell zu dem Thema(Poolumbau).

Danke für eure Hilfe,Barbara


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Barbara,

gleich vorweg, ich hab keine Ahnung von Schwimmteichen, hab aber irgendwo mal gelesen, dass ein Schwimmteich MINDESTENS 60m² sein soll, besser mindestens 80-90m², da das sonst nicht funzt mit Regenerationszone usw. Kann aber sein, dass das auf der Homepage von einem Schwimmteichbauer stand und der natürlich mit größeren Schwimmteichen mehr Kohle macht.
Aber es gibt hier sicher viele Leute, die mehr Erfahrung haben und das vielleicht dementieren.


----------



## animei (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Barbara,

der Regenerationsbereich muss nicht höher als der Teich liegen. Und auch, was die Größe angeht, funktioniert das. Bei mir ist der reine Schwimmbereich (gemauertes Becken) auch nur etwa 35 m2. Die Regenerationszone hat nochmal knapp die selbe Größe und ist vom Schwimmbereich nur durch die tiefer liegende Mauer abgetrennt. Das heißt, Ihr müsstet die Mauer an der betonfreien Seite ein Stück abbrechen, damit das Wasser rüberlaufen kann. Eine Stützmauer ist mir auch spontan eingefallen, ich würde aber keine zusätzliche Erde anschütten, sondern einfach die vorhandene Erde von der Betonwand nach außen Richtung Stützmauer ziehen, somit hättet Ihr automatisch am äußeren Beckenrand die Tiefzone des Regenerationsbereichs (z. B. für Seerosen), die nach außen hin flacher wird.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## gummiente (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

@Anita

habt ihr euren Teich selber gebaut?


LG,Barbara


----------



## animei (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*



gummiente schrieb:


> habt ihr euren Teich selber gebaut?



Nein, den hat ein Garten-und Landschaftsbauer (Mann von einer Bekannten einer Bekannten) 2001 gebaut, aber genau nach meinen Plänen und Vorstellungen, na ja, so ziemlich. Aber bis heute funktioniert er.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## animei (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Barbara,

jetzt muss ich nochmal dumm fragen: Hat Dein Pool nun 90m2, 30 m2 oder  30m3?

Gruß
Anita


----------



## gummiente (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Anita,

unser Pool hat etwa 30 m2 und ist etwa 1,50 m tief,wäre aber dann als Teich etwas tiefer.

Barbara


----------



## animei (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Barbara,

wollt Ihr den Boden vom Pool rausreißen und tiefer graben? Wenn Euch die 1,5 m zu Schwimmen im Pool gereicht haben, müsste es auch so gehen.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## gummiente (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Aha,das habe ich nicht gewußt-ich dachte,dass er tiefer sein muss.

Wir werden uns ohnehin fachlichen Rat suchen müssen,es aber dann in Eigenregie beenden.

Barbara


----------



## animei (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Ich hab schon oft gelesen, dass 1,5 m völlig ausreichen. Und lasst Euch bezüglich fachlichem Rat nicht übers Ohr hauen. Ich denke, Ihr könnt das komplett selber bewerkstelligen. Ausgraben müsst Ihr ja nicht mehr, nur eine Mauerseite kürzen, Regenerationsbereich modellieren, Stützmauer drum, Vlies und Folie rein - fertig. Hier im Forum haben etliche User ihren Teichbau inclusive Bildern dokumentiert. Nimm Dir mal die Zeit und schau Dir in Ruhe einiges durch. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch ein paar Bilder von Eurem Pool hier zeigen, dann kann man sich das ganze besser vorstellen.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## gummiente (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pool in Schwimmteich umbauen-Fragen über Fragen*

Stimmt,so viel haben wir ja nicht mehr zu machen.

Fotos kann ich gerne mal machen,doch derzeit regnet und regnet und regnet es bei uns

Barbara


----------

